# My tenant's rights after burglary



## reddy26 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

We just suffered a burglary and a couple of people in the house have lost valuable items such as laptops.

On chatting to our landlord, he informed us that his insurance for the house has lapsed and he has not renewed it so he says we will not be covered

Just wondering if anyone has any experience in this? Any advice on our rights / our landlord's obligations?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## canicemcavoy (21 Apr 2010)

Presumably a landlord only has building insurance anyway, and not contents insurance. As far as I know (and I'm a tenant myself), tenants are always responsible for their own contents insurance.


----------



## reddy26 (21 Apr 2010)

Yeah i was thinking the same myself. 

Unfortunatley my laptop insurance covered every eventuality except theft!


----------



## reddy26 (21 Apr 2010)

Cheers for clearin that up guys.

About the laptop insurance - it was to cover the eventuality of break downs or damage.

Theft coverage brought the premium up to a level where I felt it just wasn't worth it (1/3 of the laptops cost annually). Regretting it now though.


----------



## NHG (21 Apr 2010)

The landlord cannot insure something that he does not own, that's why tennants should have contents cover for their own belongings.


----------



## Fiskar (21 Apr 2010)

nhg said:


> the landlord cannot insure something that he does not own, that's why tennants should have contents cover for their own belongings.


 
+1


----------



## scarnews (5 Oct 2010)

*Property Damage Question*

We are currently renting an apartment in Texas and were robbed a month ago.  Last week, we received a bill for the window that the burglar broke along with a copy of the lease (where a vague paragraph is being used as support for us needing to pay.  Basically, there is an obscure line that says unless there is proof damages were caused by them, we are responsible for all damages)

Our renters insurance doesn't cover their property of course, and I always assumed that since the damage was not in our control, we wouldn't be held liable for it.

Do we have any legal recourse?  Any thoughts as to how to fight this?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Oct 2010)

scarnews said:


> We are currently renting an apartment in Texas and were robbed a month ago.  Last week, we received a bill for the window that the burglar broke along with a copy of the lease (where a vague paragraph is being used as support for us needing to pay.  Basically, there is an obscure line that says unless there is proof damages were caused by them, we are responsible for all damages)
> 
> Our renters insurance doesn't cover their property of course, and I always assumed that since the damage was not in our control, we wouldn't be held liable for it.
> 
> Do we have any legal recourse?  Any thoughts as to how to fight this?



Hi,

Askaboutmoney is an Irish website and as you reside in the U.S. any advice offered may not be relevant.

S.E.


----------

